# Negative rake bit for surfacing wood



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a CMT inch and a half bit with about 9degrees negative rake. I bought this not realizing it had the negative rake. Will this surface wood OK? I am going to try it in a week or two anyway,but was wondering if I might have problems with it. I bought this cheaply,$15 or so in the States. A comparable bit here would probably run me $65 or so, so I am hoping it will work out all right. I am building a workbench and want to use this for surfacing. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David 
Could you show a picture of that bit?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've used zero rake but not negative. You should be able to make it work I would think but you might have to make light cuts. The negative angle might want to push the router up.


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

*No picture*



Semipro said:


> David
> Could you show a picture of that bit?


I don't have a picture, but if you look at the cutter with the shank at the bottom, a zero rake cutter will have the cutting edge on the centerline axis of the cutter, a positive rake will have the leading edge of the cutter ahead of the centerline, a negative rake cutter will have the leading edge of the cutter behind the centerline, I hope this makes it a little more clear. I guess I will find out when I try it. My thinking is that it might not leave as smooth a surface as a positive or zero rake cutter,was just wondering if anyone else had ever tried this, thanks to all.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dherbert said:


> I guess I will find out when I try it. My thinking is that it might not leave as smooth a surface as a positive or zero rake cutter,was just wondering if anyone else had ever tried this, thanks to all.


I was thinking that it might be a smoother cut based on saw blade geometry. Blades on mitre saws have negative hook and so do blades for melamine coated panels.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think the negative rake will effect the cut at all, as long as you don't try to start the cut with a plunge cut. Just start the cut from the outside edge of the work. I have to agree with Charles it may cut slower but should be smoother.


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

*Bit is for surfacing.*

I just found out it is called a Dadoe/Planer bit and surfacing is just what it is designed to do. Thank you,everyone.


----------

